# Cold Sliced Beef Sirloin with Herb Sauce



## Raine (Aug 2, 2004)

Cold Sliced Beef Sirloin with Herb Sauce*


*INGREDIENTS:*

   *Herb Sauce:
     1 cup olive oil
     1/2 cup pine nuts
     1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh basil
     1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh parsley
     1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh mint
     1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
     4 garlic cloves
     4 teaspoons Dijon mustard*

   *Beef:
     1 (3-pound) beef sirloin steak
     1/2 teaspoon salt
     1/2 teaspoon pepper*

*TO PREPARE:*

*For the sauce,
combine the olive oil, pine nuts, basil, parsley, mint, lemon juice, 
garlic and Dijon mustard in a food processor or blender.  Pulse to the 
consistency of a coarse puree.  Let stand at room temperature.  You may 
prepare 1 day in advance and store, covered, in the refrigerator.  Bring 
to room temperature before serving.*

*For the beef,
sprinkle the steak with the salt and pepper.  Grill the steak over 
medium-high heat to the desired degree of doneness.  Let stand until 
cool and slice.  Arrange the slices on a serving platter.  Drizzle with 
the sauce or serve on the side.  You may prepare up to 1 day in advance 
and store, covered, in the refrigerator.  Let stand at room temperature 
for 30 minutes before slicing.*

*SERVES: 8 *


----------

